# BOB FIONDA GIVEAWAY 2012



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates, I love my catapults going around the world and I'd like to start the new year offering a natural of mine: it's a Cypress antler frame made by hand, well polished, oiled and waxed. Just post your "I'm in" and I will put all the entries in a basket. I will draw the name of the winner at the end of the lottery. You have to trust me to be fair. The thread is starting right now and it will end on the 22nd of january at midnight - Rome, Italy - Time Zone. After I announce the name of the winner I will send a pm asking for an address where to ship the catapult. I hope you'll enjoy it and good luck to everybody! Best, Bob.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in, beautiful piece.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so in, you make beautifull slingshots


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a lusty little slingshot!
I'm in!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in Bob. Looks great.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool Beautiful Sling Shot I'm in Love the natural wood look


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm definitely in, I'm yet to add a natural to my collection, that one looks stunning.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

What an unselfish offer of a great-looking ss! You bet, i;m in.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

I AM SO IN , will you sign and put country of origin ? Thanks Bob . I will do the next giveaway of a natty or board cut . MM


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in. I need a Fionda slingshot in my collection!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in, thank you Bob.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the natural ergo feature and beauty. Please count me in.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in for that classy natural.
Melvin


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

now someone will finally know what i am talking about, fionda magic, happy new year bob

i won't participate this time, best of luck to all of you!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I'd love one of yours for my collection. I'm in.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YES SIR!!!! I am IN! Great looking natural.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in! Wow this would be amazing!


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice one! I'm in.

Mike


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You're welcome mates.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice work, i am in!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in! What a beauty!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Schweeeet, i'm in!


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Schweeeet, i'm in!


Ethan- May i ask what your avatar is.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

3putter3 said:


> Schweeeet, i'm in!


Ethan- May i ask what your avatar is.
[/quote]
its the isle of man flag
and count me in bob beautiful piece of work


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Im in, and nice work by the way!


----------



## AHA (Nov 17, 2011)

I am definitely in!!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep it's my national flag, I'm a Manxman. All my slingshots have The three legs on them.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Im In.
Freakin Beautiful.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Bob, I'm in! It's an honor just to have a CHANCE at getting one of your works of art!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity, it's a lovely piece.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Please count me in! That's very nice of you, Bob. Thank you.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in ,that would look good in scotland.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Im in! It's a beautie mate, thanks for the opportunity..


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a sexy little natural! Count me in


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I'am Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I like well made slingshots.
I am in.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice.
I'm in.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so in !!! like double in!


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

I am in like Flynn!

Pretty cool ideer!


----------



## Flipnook (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Yeah! I'm in...


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

May as well get in too. I'm feeling lucky. Beautiful slingshot.

Dave


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in, that is a beauty!!

DF in NY


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m IN


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im in . thanks for the opportunity .


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

I like this idea Bob, I won't ask to be in but think this is a great idea.


----------



## WilmacMike (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello Bob,

I'm in!!!

Shoot Safe,
Mike


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in.. nice work


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

IM IN


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity!!!

I am IN!!!
Beautiful Slingshot sir.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

A chance, getting one of your awesome naturals, wow ... I'm in


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

ive never had a natural,id love to have this.
count me in!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## MAB52 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in, Thanks. Beautiful slingshot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, thanks Bob.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

I am in. I am a new shooter, and honored to have the chance to hold this beautiful slingshot.

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

As a fellow Bob, I support this giveaway! Once I'm up to a decent level I'll follow in your footsteps.

Until then, I'm in.

-Bob


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

What a beauty!! I'm in!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Im in shweet


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

[sup]Im in, that is a beautiful natural Bob..........Deano







[/sup]


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm glad you like it mates, you're welcome!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

ya cant wait to see who wins


----------



## trever22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im in


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Me to, me to...
Cheers Bob. Awesome...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

- 11


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

amazing slingshot and amazing offer! I'm in.


----------



## Sherif Girgis (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in to thanks in advance


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...8 days to the draw....


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Lovely catty, Signore. Please count me in.*


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in.

I'm in the process of trying to order a RnR from A+ and I've been drooling over the beuatiful SPS models offered by Performance Catapaults. A natural shooter would be great though.


----------



## keggobelly (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in. Always enjoy seeing others creativity and craftsmanship


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

*I'm in!!!*


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweeeeet I'm in


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

Im in...

Ed


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm in. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great! This year started with many generous giveaways, I like it mates. Come on in, still 5 more days to the draw....cheers, Bob.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

IM in... thanks for the oppertunity!!!!!


----------



## world (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello
I am in.


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in. Cheers


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm I'm Bob...thank you.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice, Thanks for the chance, I'm in as well


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

48 hours to the end.....


----------



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity ... please count me in.

*Velhet*


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty slingshot, I'm in


----------



## treeknot (Nov 19, 2011)

iam in thank you.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

thats great Bob i'm in .


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

23 hours and 40 minutes to the end of the giveaway......Rome Time Zone.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, why not. Thanks for the opportunity Bob, very generous of you


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok mates, you're 79 right now and the end will be in less than 12 hours......is anybody else coming?


----------



## claymont (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## valleyshifter (Dec 9, 2011)

Lovey one! Im In. CHEERS! Dan.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very excited about this one! Cant wait! Such a beauty.


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in, another beauty, all your work is so beautiful, I'm trying to do a V which I'd started just after I saw yours.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

cant wait to see who wins!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The Giveaway has ended!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Who won, who won


----------

